# medical marijuana investing



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Ok Florida is ready too legalize medical marijuana come this November when the voters approve it. Which their is no doubt it will pass.
Right now I have a pretty diverse portfolio but got to thinking that this might be a good investment. 
your thoughts please.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Ya, no rules set forth on who grows it, how or where its sold, who can write a prescription for it, etc.

And watch out for the catch all. If you need it for stress relief you may find yourself catergorized as metal issues & therefore can no longer own a firearm.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ah, The Old Morality Vs. Money Making Conundrum.

On one hand you have the opportunity to make money on a legitimate legal equity and on the other hand you have a Product that has (in the past) elicited some negative moral views. 

Mrs Slippy and I had this conversation with our in-laws recently and we decided that we will not knowingly invest in a marijuana company, but if one of our mutual funds happens to hold that particular investment in its portfolio, there is not much we can do about it. 

Brother in law had no problem immediately stating that he would invest in a marijuana company because he feels like there is upside opportunity and is actively seeking to do so. 

Usually what he does, I do not do. Not because it is a bad investment, I believe he has invested very well over his life...but I do not do what he does because he is a dipshit. 

Slippy's investment advise 101.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

If i was not in the military i would seriously consider investing in such things, or even moving to these places and opening a dispensary. At the moment the marijuana movement is an extremely lucrative industry. I am 25 and never used drugs (Ok, i had hydrocodone once for a horrid case of strep throat) myself but i am not opposed to this.



HuntingHawk said:


> Ya, no rules set forth on who grows it, how or where its sold, who can write a prescription for it, etc.
> 
> And watch out for the catch all. If you need it for stress relief you may find yourself catergorized as metal issues & therefore can no longer own a firearm.


Blatantly false info... have you even read it? This info is addressed. Why people comment on something without knowing anything about it stuns me, and you are in FL no less!! As citizen that will be voting on this in November it is *Your Duty* to know what you are voting on.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

When the state asks people to vote on weather or not marijuana should be used for medical purposes I wonder 
don't you think they should ask someone the the medical field? 

Nobody asks us when they put the really nasty drugs oxycotton and all the narcotics out there so why ask about this? 

The user friendly drug -- Just think how much the big drug company's have spend keeping marijuana elegal


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Not just anyone in Florida can grow the pot.
There is a lottery (or some such) for legal growers.
I hope it does not pass.
Having said that, investing in growing supplies seems to the thing to do.
Hydroponics, fertilizers, containers, lights, etc.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

"medical pot" is bull shit... 
its processed crap... 

if its real legal "organic pot" different story, but most reports I have from USA "legal" stoners is its a dry powder and its got more bad stuff than weed 

Maryjane in a organic, controlled setting, can provide some food health benefits for some of our worse off, its even credited to helping those struck down with some of the worse birth issues you can imagine... 

each to their own but if its farmed "organically" it has my full support every day of the week, if its farmed the same way as or food production, or meat production then no! NO! NOOO!! as those chemicals transfer to the plant and are very very nasty

(organically produced pot is a god sent to some of our sickest members of our screwed up society, we won't let them die, but won't let them have some quality of life....)


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

stockbrokers said:


> All the states don't allow medical marijuana investing. So i don't have more information about it. But if your state laws don't have any restriction than hope it will be a good investment.


Also not all banks and financing groups allow investing in medical marijuana.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Ya, no rules set forth on who grows it, how or where its sold, who can write a prescription for it, etc.
> 
> And watch out for the catch all. If you need it for stress relief you may find yourself catergorized as metal issues & therefore can no longer own a firearm.


you as a resident of Florida as I am should know what the laws are that is being set up too regulate who can and cannot grow it, and who can dispense it.
Phenoix17 also needs to do a little research.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

PrepperLite said:


> If i was not in the military i would seriously consider investing in such things, or even moving to these places and opening a dispensary. At the moment the marijuana movement is an extremely lucrative industry. I am 25 and never used drugs (Ok, i had hydrocodone once for a horrid case of strep throat) myself but i am not opposed to this.
> 
> Blatantly false info... have you even read it? This info is addressed. Why people comment on something without knowing anything about it stuns me, and you are in FL no less!! As citizen that will be voting on this in November it is *Your Duty* to know what you are voting on.


Florida Right to Medical Marijuana Initiative, Amendment 2 (2014) - Ballotpedia


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

This is the lawyer that put up most of the money & a lot to do with the writing of the amendment.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

This is about legalizing marijuana, pure and simple.
Look at the other states that have done that, they all started with "medical" pot.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Start with the business of selling the products to grow with,its legal,no hassles with the law.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

My position being all for this my be a selfish motive but 6 years ago I fought a year long battle with cancer. Never used Marijuana and Know the pain, If this helps patients get thru it I am for it.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm all for it. We spend enough money trying to prevent people from using it and it doesn't make a difference because it is still very easy to get. Make it legal and tax the crap out of it but not so much that it's cheaper to keep growing it illegally. Problem solved, money saved and the cartel loses money.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yea they should grow it here. Better than importing it. Cartels and such. Keep American pot jobs in America! 

There was a lot of pot being grown in Hawaii by where the volcano is erupting right now. I don't know why they don't get busted. Theres a ton and that isn't an exaggeration.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I think the medical use of marijuana is a much better alternative to heavy duty drugs. Here is a case where very strong medicine was outperformed by marijuana: http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/07/health/charlotte-child-medical-marijuana/?c=&page=1


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not that hard up for money that I am willing to invest in promoting the drug market, government sanctioned or not. True it will help those that suffer from certain illnesses but this isn't really about them, this is the government becoming legal drug dealers and making more money. IMO, more people will end up using it for recreation than for medical reasons as it will become just another legal drug. What was once the low life of slums, drug dealers, will become those of you who put the dollar above all else. Enjoy your new found money!


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

ekim said:


> I'm not that hard up for money that I am willing to invest in promoting the drug market, government sanctioned or not. True it will help those that suffer from certain illnesses but this isn't really about them, this is the government becoming legal drug dealers and making more money. IMO, more people will end up using it for recreation than for medical reasons as it will become just another legal drug. What was once the low life of slums, drug dealers, will become those of you who put the dollar above all else. Enjoy your new found money!


Its for damn sure I am not hard up for money. But I do keep an eye out for anything worth investing in.
Don't give a rats behind what it makes the government, I am out for me and mine. Over the years wise investing has got my wife and I to where we are today. I do believe this is going to be a big money maker for those who pick the right company and get in early. Then again you could lose your backside.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> Its for damn sure I am not hard up for money. But I do keep an eye out for anything worth investing in.
> Don't give a rats behind what it makes the government, I am out for me and mine. Over the years wise investing has got my wife and I to where we are today. I do believe this is going to be a big money maker for those who pick the right company and get in early. Then again you could lose your backside.


It was never hard to figure out what matters to you but at least your honest about it, unlike the government. But like the government I would never trust them or you nor turn my back to either.

I never said you were hard up for money, but that doesn't change anything, IMO. It's not all about you, sorry.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

The FED's / State should learn from history. Probation in the 20's did not stop drinking, it just drove it underground and created a crime network to make, dispense, and control the money from it.
The war on drugs is not much different, it is a losing proposition. Don't get me wrong here I am not for universal legalization of all controlled substances. Pot however is less hazardous than alcohol in my opinion and should be legally sold and taxed.

If you have an opportunity to make money on a new start up industry then by all means take advantage.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't smoke it myself and personally think it fries brain cells. Its kind of like my opinion on being gay. If that's what you want to do that's your business. 
But there is a marijuana club on campus. Its an actual club with an official meeting time in the gym. Recognized by the school. 
They were trying to get a pot club for a while. They said it was because of lack of interest. lol.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Box of frogs said:


> The FED's / State should learn from history. Probation in the 20's did not stop drinking, it just drove it underground and created a crime network to make, dispense, and control the money from it.
> The war on drugs is not much different, it is a losing proposition. Don't get me wrong here I am not for universal legalization of all controlled substances. Pot however is less hazardous than alcohol in my opinion and should be legally sold and taxed.
> 
> If you have an opportunity to make money on a new start up industry then by all means take advantage.


And look at the damage legal alcohol has caused this country. How many tens of thousands of alcohol related traffic deaths each year? How many families destroyed by alcohol? How many medical issues caused by alcohol consumption that we all pay for due to increased insurance costs?
And you want to increase this misery by making another intoxicant more readily available?

I personally do not worship money, and have no desire to invest in any scheme such as legalized drug use.
And make no mistake - that is the ultimate goal of the Floridians who are pushing this in the state.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And look at the damage legal alcohol has caused this country. How many tens of thousands of alcohol related traffic deaths each year? How many families destroyed by alcohol? How many medical issues caused by alcohol consumption that we all pay for due to increased insurance costs?
> And you want to increase this misery by making another intoxicant more readily available?
> 
> I personally do not worship money, and have no desire to invest in any scheme such as legalized drug use.
> And make no mistake - that is the ultimate goal of the Floridians who are pushing this in the state.


I agree that the recreational use is a bad thing. But medical use is fine with me. It brings back appetite to those dealing with cancer treatment. Helps to control seizures, etc. I am not a user myself but i consider alchohol worse than pot. I don't believe it is addictive is it? Look at what hard core prescription drugs have done to our country. Drugs like codeine and xanax are sold on the streets and I consider them far worse than alcohol or marijuana. I believe you are correct that the end goal for this is total legalization of pot.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And look at the damage legal alcohol has caused this country. How many tens of thousands of alcohol related traffic deaths each year? How many families destroyed by alcohol? How many medical issues caused by alcohol consumption that we all pay for due to increased insurance costs?
> And you want to increase this misery by making another intoxicant more readily available?
> 
> I personally do not worship money, and have no desire to invest in any scheme such as legalized drug use.
> And make no mistake - that is the ultimate goal of the Floridians who are pushing this in the state.


Booze, beer, wine, pot, cigarettes, gambling.... they are all vices that can be or are already being legally supported and taxed in may places in the US. All of these things have the potential to be abused. That is what causes the misery, the abuse. Saying pot or alcohol cause deaths and medical issues is the same logic as confiscate all the guns cause they kill people.

Legalizing pot is not introducing a new intoxicant or making it more readily available. People who want to smoke pot are doing it right now and news flash they will continue to even if it is not legalized. What I am advocating is taking it out of the hands of the criminals to sell and control. Making it legal to purchase is a blow against the drug cartels.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

To the point of the OP, I have no problem with investing in any company that is providing a *legal* product, is run well and suggests the chance of success. In other words, I do not have a problem with owning "sin stocks" provided they are in compliance with all of the necessary laws. Over the years, I have owned Phillip Morris and Diego and made a decent bit of cash on them. Whether pot (or any other drug) should be legal is another discussion. That seems to be being battled out in the states, as it should be. I figure if I oppose pot legalisation, I can always take my profits from "potheads-r-us" stock and donate it to an anti-pot cause. The legal and regulated part is my sticking point.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I wonder how much money the state of Colorado and it's pot businesses have made just from "pot tourism" ? I bet it's not chump change. I also wonder what kind of social and criminal effects it has had.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I wonder how much money the state of Colorado and it's pot businesses have made just from "pot tourism" ? I bet it's not chump change. I also wonder what kind of social and criminal effects it has had.


Yes the crime rate dropped drastically.
Colorado's Crime Rate Dropped Post Legalization Of Marijauana, But...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

From the article slewfoot posted:



But, apart from the seemingly reassuring crime statistics, recreational marijuana is set to bring a lot of revenue via taxes. As 10 percent of the sales go to the government, within just three months, the state of Colorado collected a handsome $1.9 million in marijuana related taxes. Moreover, if the sales continue to climb, the state could earn as much as $60 million, predict market watchers.


Seems there is a lot of money being made off this stuff.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> From the article slewfoot posted:
> 
> But, apart from the seemingly reassuring crime statistics, recreational marijuana is set to bring a lot of revenue via taxes. As 10 percent of the sales go to the government, within just three months, the state of Colorado collected a handsome $1.9 million in marijuana related taxes. Moreover, if the sales continue to climb, the state could earn as much as $60 million, predict market watchers.
> 
> Seems there is a lot of money being made off this stuff.


Yep. It's all about the money.

" Do not store up riches for yourself here on earth, where moths and rust destroy, and robbers break in and steal. Instead, store up riches for yourself in heaven, where moths and rust cannot destroy, and robbers cannot break in and steal. For your heart will always be where your riches are." Matthew 6:19-21

"No one can be a slave of two masters; he will hate one and love the other; he will be loyal to one and despise the other. You cannot serve both God and money." Matthew 6:24


----------

